# Where in the world



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

I was going to get some chicks but was wondering if I should go Murray McMurray or my pet chicken. I'm on NC.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi coolness. I think any hatchery can be good or make mistakes. It really doesn't matter. At this time of year, the breeds run out so I usually have to go with whoever has the breeds I want.

Hope that helps. There is also Meyer and Ideal and Hoover.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My Pet Chicken takes orders for Meyer hatchery if I'm not mistaken. I've done business with both and never had any issues except they no longer carried Black Stars and I had to order them from Ideal hatchery. I've ordered as little as 3 chicks from MPC and Meyer years ago. I dont know if they've changed their minimum order policy though. I think McMurray has a minimum order of 25 chicks. I've never ordered from them. Ideal hatchery requires a minimum $25 chick purchase, which is usually a dozen chicks.
It really doesnt matter which hatchery you order from. They normally arrive in 2 days safe and sound, at least they have for me.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

At McMurray you can order as few as 15 chicks this time of the year.I've ordered from them a few times and was never disappointed.Plus,I always looked forward for the "mystery chick".It's fun to watch it grow and figure out which breed you got.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We've bought from McMurray a few times. They have great customer service and it is a lot of fun getting a mystery rooster (they're almost always roosters.) We've dealt with Ideal too. They were very cheap. Didn't have any issues with either...


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hiscoolness,
What breeds are you interested in raising? Some hatcheries have better stock of certain breeds compared to others. The less distance traveled in shipment is also much better for the health of chicks once you get them.


----------



## hiscoolness1379 (Jun 23, 2013)

MikeA_15 said:


> Hiscoolness,
> What breeds are you interested in raising? Some hatcheries have better stock of certain breeds compared to others. The less distance traveled in shipment is also much better for the health of chicks once you get them.


Barred rocks buff Orpingtons Australorp


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I found McM buffs to be kind of small. But that's one time I ordered. Those are really good breeds.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

hiscoolness1379 said:


> Barred rocks buff Orpingtons Australorp


You are closer to Missouri than I am living in Northern CA. Cackle Hatchery is located in Missouri and have heard good things about their chicks. A local feed store here does business with them and most of those feed stores stopped dealing with McMurray Hatchery due to numerous complaints. This is a very hot time to be ordering chicks, so time is of the essence when shipping and receiving chicks. For an actual breeder with a good reputation, there was a guy from NC who was with the Plymouth Rock club named Jamie Duckworth. Here's the club's site: http://prfca.poultrysites.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3&Itemid=7


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

We have done well with My Pet Chicken especially in the small quantities and array of breeds we were interested in.


----------



## JaysGirl (Jun 28, 2016)

hiscoolness1379 what part of n.c. are you in? I am going Thursday to get my chicks at a local feed store and they ordered more than what I want. They will have BR and BO. All of the hatcheries I looked at had a minimum purchase of like 25 so I couldn't go that route.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

This time of the year you can go to Murray McMurray Hatchery and order as few as 15 or less than that if you buy their juveniles,then I think you could order as few as 1,but the variety of breeds available are probably very limited.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Meyer sells as little as 3 LF birds during the summer.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Murray McMurray Australorps are wretched. Size and body type of an ISA red, only black. Second generation you get gold smut in the collar. If you don't care about type at all then I guess it doesn't matter lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My last order from McM was the worst I had gotten. Out of 5 Creveceurs, 1 doa, 1 near death, and one skinny one who die about a year later. Out of 2 BO's, one died at a year old from Marek's, lab confirmed. It appears that when they sent them, instead of using a heat pack, they crammed them into a small box.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've ordered from McM several times and my chicks were healthy w/o any losses.Plus,when I buy chicks I have them vaccinated for marek's and cocci since they are coming from somewhere else...


----------



## mom2g3 (Apr 17, 2016)

Go to Fayetteville Hatchery. He has a ton of breeds and you can pick up or have them shipped. I have 9 different breeds from him and all are happy and healthy (11-15 weeks old now). Olive Egger, Easter Egger, Cinnamon Queen, Blue Wyandotte, Welsummer, Plymouth Barred Rock, New Hampshire Red, French Black Copper Marans and a Golden Laced Wyandotte.

Nice family run business and he has lots of choices and a great website to give you info.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You have a very nice coop and room to expand. I love your hanging plants, great idea!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love that coop. It's beautiful!

Welcome to CF, Mom!


----------



## mom2g3 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you! 

The website is www.fayettevillepoultrychicks.com. They take a while to respond but they will.


----------

